# طريقة تصنيع جل الشعر



## غريب الطباع (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ناتي بمادة pvp k30 وهي مادة معروفة بهذا الأسم عند موردي المواد الأولية ونتركها منقوعة بالماء لحوالي 12 ساعة حتى تذوب مع الماء واذا اردتها أن تذوب بسرعة يمكن أذابتها بالكحول ولكن لا انصحك بهذه الطريقة لأن اضافة الكحول مع الجل يعمل على تكسير الشعر ,,,,,,وبعد ذلك يمكنك اضافة اللون الذي تريد للمنتج وتقوم بتعبئته وتوزيعه بالسوق بالعبوة التي تريدها وبأمكانك ايضا اضافة العطر الذي تريده للمنتج بنسبة 1 %.......


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الفاضل على معلوماتك القيمه
ولكن لى سؤال ؟
كم نسبه هذه الماده فى التركيبه وكم سعرها 
وهل هى افضل ام الكاربابول (الكربومير)
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## غريب الطباع (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*أليكم الطريقة بالتفصيل*

1- بولي فينيل بيروليدينون( مادة مثبتة) (ليفسكول)= 3 %


2-(كاربومير)(الشكل الجلاتيني للجل = 0.70 %
3 تري ايتانول أمين حتى التعديل = تقريبا 0.8 % 
4-مادة حافظة (فورمول ) صوديوم متيل باربين = 1 %
5-ماء حتى 100%

طريقة الخلط​قم بحل الليفسكول بأقل كمية من الماء مع التحريك
قم بحل الكربابول بالماء (يفضل تركه بالماء ينحل لوحده لمدة 24 ساعة)
اضف تري ايتانول امين الى الكاربابول ثم اضف الليفسكول 
قم باضافة المواد التالية محسنات فورمول.

بعض الملاحظات 

الكاربابول ينحل بالماء بصعوبة لذلك نستخدم الخلاط للسرعة لكن هنا يصبح في الجل فقاعات من الهواء قد لا تحبذ لدى المستهلك 
قم باستخدام الماء المقطرة لكي لا يخبط الجل ويتعكر 
يمكن اضافة الايتانول للجل وذلك لاعطاء الشكل الجميل للجل من جهة وجفاف الجل على الرأس بسرعة لسرعة تطايرة
لا تقوم باضافة العطر الى الجل بشكل مباشر لكي لا يتعكر وانما ادهن العلبة بالرائحة المطلوبة 
يحبذ اضافة المادة الحافظة الى الكربوبول مباشرة لان الكربوبول سريع التعفن


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

طريقة فيها معلومات اضيفت لمعلوماتي ومشكور على الجهد الواضح


----------



## m_f19712000 (21 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير انما انا سمعت او عرفت ان ماده pvp دى بتسبب تساقط الشعر والصلع ولك الشكر واتمنى الرد


----------

